# Ice factor



## hsnabali (Aug 15, 2016)

I have a blue bar hen on the right and her blue bar offspring on the left. Correct me if im wrong. I know ice is partial dominant. i think this hen is heterozygous for ice and her offspring is homozygous.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Gorgeous birds!


----------

